# Nhà thầu chuyên bán và lắp đặt máy lạnh Multi cho căn hộ chung cư tốt nhất Thủ Đức



## Thuanhailongvan (5/12/20)

*ĐỊA CHỈ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO CĂN HỘ CHUNG CƯ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT*


*Máy lạnh Multi* là dòng máy lạnh ngày càng được biết đến và sử dụng phổ biến tại Việt Nam, đặc biệt là đối với các căn hộ chung cư bởi những ưu thế vượt trội của nó. Bạn đang có nhu cầu lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư của mình và đang loay hoay tìm một địa chỉ để lắp đặt. Xin giới thiệu cho bạn một địa chỉ chuyên nghiệp nhất tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh nói riêng cũng như toàn khu vực miền Nam nói chung: Công ty TNHH Thương mại và dịch vụ kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân.

Công ty chúng tôi chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế và *lắp đặt máy lạnh Multi cho căn hộ chung cư* khi khách hàng sở hữu căn hộ chung cư mới hoặc muốn cải tạo hệ thống máy lạnh đang sử dụng. Chúng tôi cam kết luôn cung cấp cho khách hàng những dịch vụ, chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất và chuyên nghiệp nhất. Liên hệ ngay *hotline 0909787022* để đươc giải đáp mọi thắc  mắc, chúng tôi sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách 24/7 và đem đến sự tin tưởng, hài lòng cho khách hàng.
Xem thêm:   *Đại lý phân phối & chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên                          nghiệp nhất*
   Bảng giá máy lạnh multl giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất chính hãng







_Công ty Hải Long Vân chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư chuyên nghiệp giá rẻ nhất miền Nam_



*Tại sao nên chọn công ty chúng tôi để lắp đặt máy lạnh Multi cho căn hộ chung cư của bạn?*



Đơn giản bởi chúng tôi luôn làm việc theo một quy trình rất chuyên nghiệp, bài bản khi bạn liên hệ với chúng tôi để tư vấn và lắp đặt.



Trước hết, nhân viên tư vấn của chúng tôi luôn làm việc 24/7 các ngày trong tuần để kịp thời hỗ trợ và giải đáp tất cả các thắc mắc và yêu cầu của khách hàng về dịch vụ mua bán, lắp đặt máy lạnh. Chỉ cần gọi ngay đến *hotline 0909787022* bạn sẽ được tư vấn một cách tận tình nhất.



Sau đó, nhân viên kỹ thuật sẽ có mặt nhanh chóng tại địa chỉ nhà bạn để khảo sát về vị trí, không gian mà bạn định *lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư.*

Khi cả hai bên đã thống nhất, chúng tôi sẽ xây dựng bản hợp đồng để thỏa thuận giữa hai bên về thời gian lắp đặt cũng như phương thức thanh toán cho khách hàng. Thời gian lắp đặt đảm bảo luôn đáp ứng được yêu cầu của khách hàng, chúng tôi có đội ngũ nhân viên đông đảo và chuyên nghiệp luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ khi bạn muốn , kể cả các ngày nghỉ, lễ tết. Phương thức thanh toán thì đa dạng, tiện lợi (chuyển khoản, tiền mặt, trực tuyến…) để khách hàng có thể thanh toán bất cứ lúc nào và chỉ nhận thanh toán khi việc *lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư* đã hoàn tất.


Cuối cùng là tiến hành thi công khi đã thống nhất được với khách hàng tất cả các điều trên. Quá trình thi công, lắp đặt của nhân viên kỹ thuật luôn tuân thủ các quy tắc, nguyên tắc an toàn để đảm bảo an toàn cho bản thân, khách hàng cũng như thiết bị được lắp đặt. Việc tháo, lắp không bị mất gas hay rò rỉ gas, đem lại hiệu quả cao. Đồng thời, tất cả các thợ của công ty chúng tôi luôn được trang bị đầy đủ các phương tiện, thiết bị bảo hộ và trang thiết bị thi công để có thể kiểm tra, giải quyết mọi vấn đề trong các tình huống khác nhau, kể cả tình huống phát sinh từ bên ngoài.


Hình ảnh lắp đặt máy lạnh Multi cho các căn hộ chung cư mà Hải Long Vân đã thực hiện:



_Hình ảnh trong quá trình lắp đặt máy lạnh multi:_






























_Hình ảnh sau khi lắp đặt máy lạnh multi hoàn thành:_

































*Máy lạnh Multi *là dòng máy lạnh một dàn nóng đi đôi với nhiều dàn lạnh (2-6 dàn lạnh) – giúp tiết kiệm diện tích đặt dàn nóng, tính thẩm mỹ cao hơn so với máy lạnh thông thường. Nó là dòng máy lạnh thông minh – giải pháp tối ưu cho các căn hộ chung cư cần tiết kiệm diện tích đặt dàn nóng.









Hiện nay trên thị trường, có 3 hãng máy lạnh Multi có hàng sẵn:




*Máy lạnh Multi Daikin*
*Máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi Heavy*


Hai dòng này đều thuộc công nghệ của Nhật Bản, được sản xuất tại Thái Lan. Giá thành của 2 sản phẩm này tương đương nhau.



Ngoài ra còn có dòng *máy lạnh Multi LG* thuộc công nghệ của Hàn Quốc, sản xuất tại Thái Lan. Giá của dòng máy lạnh này rẻ hơn 2 dòng trên.



Tham khảo giá chi tiết của 3 dòng máy lạnh này tại:




Bảng giá máy lạnh Multi Daikin
Bảng giá máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi Heavy
Bảng giá máy lạnh LG







_Máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư - tạo thêm không gian cho ban công thoáng đãng và tươi mát!_



Hải Long Vân là đơn vị chuyên phân phối, tư vấn và *lắp đặt máy lạnh Multi cho căn hộ chung cư rẻ nhất* và chuyên nghiệp nhất tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh. Nếu vẫn còn những thắc mắc về dòng máy lạnh này hãy nhấc máy lên và liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi theo *Hotline 0909787022* để được tư vấn miễn phí. Xin cảm ơn!

Nguồn link tham khảo:     Địa chỉ lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư chuyên nghiệp nhất


----------

